# husqvarna 445 oiler question



## MidGAOutdoor

is there an adjustment for the oiler on the husqvarna 445? called husqvarna about 8 months ago and they said it was a centrifugal oiler. it works with a 16 inch bar. but the saw is rated for a 20 inch bar and thats whats on it and it seems like its not getting enuf oil. if i leave the chain a bit loose, it gets looser about halfway thru the slab, if i tighten it normally, it gets even tighter thru the cut. so tight infact the the saw will not turn the chain. im using this on a alaskan small log mill.


----------



## Brink

MidGAOutdoor said:


> is there an adjustment for the oiler on the husqvarna 445? called husqvarna about 8 months ago and they said it was a centrifugal oiler. it works with a 16 inch bar. but the saw is rated for a 20 inch bar and thats whats on it and it seems like its not getting enuf oil. if i leave the chain a bit loose, it gets looser about halfway thru the slab, if i tighten it normally, it gets even tighter thru the cut. so tight infact the the saw will not turn the chain. im using this on a alaskan small log mill.


There's no adjustment on the oiler. 

Are the oil ports on the 16 and 20" bars in the same spots? The amount of oil for both bars should be the same. 

I'm confused about the " leave the chain a bit loose, it gets looser about halfway thru the slab, if i tighten it normally, it gets even tighter thru the cut." 

I have seen these chains loosen when they get hot. The chain gets hotter than the bar so the expansion is greater on the chain. 

Another point, when tightening the two nuts that hod the cover, I advise customers to put the bar tip on a piece of wood, hold on the handle then tighten the nuts. That pushes the bar upward, like a cut will do, and let's you see whether the chain needs additional adjustment.


----------



## woodtick greg

also check the oil pick up tube filter as it may be plugged, or just change it, or the rubber hose could have a pin hole in it, also be very carefull with running that saw wide open throttle for extended periods of time milling. Husky makes 2 product lines of saws, commercial and consumer, consumer saws have plastic crankcases and will warp from excessive heat and then suck air leaning out the fuel mixture and causing a piston seizure, aka blown motor. to determine if your saw has a plastic or metal crankcase just turn the saw over and scratch the middle area of the crankcase, if the paint comes off and reveals shiney silver spot it's metal, no color change it's plastic. plastic crankcase saws are ok for cutting firewood but not for the extream duty of milling, milling is the toughest thing you can do to a chainsaw, extream heat!


----------



## Hammer1

The oiler is automatic but the holes can get plugged up with dust. You have to remove the bar and clean the holes. Adjust the chain slack as detailed in the manual. It helps to have the locking nuts finger firm before making the adjustment, don't over tighten. Grease the roller tip regularly. too. If the chain is loosening or getting tight, you aren't getting enough oil to the bar or the chain is dull, both causing excess heat. Oil should be flying off the tip. Are you using a rip chain? At the least, you should have a 3/8 pitch filed at 10 degrees. The 445 is way too small for a mill, you really need a saw twice that size, it will be very slow and won't last long, 12" logs at the most.


----------

